# For Lia...



## JackieBlue

Tell me he isn't hot!


----------



## thcri RIP

Jackie,  I don't know what Lia would say.  She might say something like nice but a Murphy is much easier on the eyes, if you know what I mean.


----------



## rback33

I don't think he is rugged enough...


----------



## JackieBlue

thcri said:


> Jackie,  I don't know what Lia would say.  She might say something like nice but a Murphy is much easier on the eyes, if you know what I mean.



Well then I would have to agree with her.



rback33 said:


> I don't think he is rugged enough...



Jeremy, no one is as rugged as you!


I already know what Lia is going to say.  Her tastes are more James Spader.  But I just had to show her what she's missing.


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> I already know what Lia is going to say.  Her tastes are more James Spader.  But I just had to show her what she's missing.




this guy


----------



## Av8r3400

They're both gayer than Tom Cruise...  80's metrosexual has-beens.


----------



## JackieBlue

Actually, neither one of them are has beens.  Jealous?


----------



## pirate_girl

I never understood the fascination with Rob Lowe.
Then or now.
He's not this woman's definition of hot.


----------



## Av8r3400

Nope.  I wouldn't trade my life's work for any one of theirs.

(Yes they are...  )


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> this guy


 
No murph, at least, it is him, but he's too young and er... sissy looking there. He's aged very well. 

Much more charismatic now.


----------



## Lia

Av8r3400 said:


> They're both gayer than Tom Cruise... 80's metrosexual has-beens.


 
Spaders not gay, and I wouldn't give Cruise a second glance, nor Rob Lowe either. Yuk!!!! 


lol


Oh man! Where do I start? I gotta go find me some piccies of Russell Crowe, Kimi Raikkonen. The Irreverent Reverend Schnorr, David Caruso, Michael Weatherly, Quark,  Jonathan Frakes, Johnny Depp and, and, and... 

Oh boy, so much talent, so little time!


----------



## Lia

Jackie, you impatient imp!!!  lol.  You jumped the gun on me; I'm waiting on a reply back from Doc, which was asking him to er... exclude the guys from the thread.  

Nothing personal guys, just wanted some er... payback time for all the wet t-shirt pics that you've strewn the boards with. We wanted you all to see what we were posting, but not be able to post in it yourselves.   lol 

And, Jackie agreed with me!!!  The Traitress!


----------



## JackieBlue

Lia said:


> Jackie, you impatient imp!!!  lol.  You jumped the gun on me; I'm waiting on a reply back from Doc, which was asking him to er... exclude the guys from the thread.
> 
> Nothing personal guys, just wanted some er... payback time for all the wet t-shirt pics that you've strewn the boards with. We wanted you all to see what we were posting, but not be able to post in it yourselves.   lol
> 
> And, Jackie agreed with me!!!  The Traitress!



I didn't!  Just wanted to bust you on Rob.  Oh well, now the cat is out of the bag.


----------



## Lia

JackieBlue said:


> I didn't! Just wanted to bust you on Rob. Oh well, now the cat is out of the bag.


 
hey, no worries hon, we can still have some fun with this one.


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> Jackie, you impatient imp!!!  lol.  You jumped the gun on me; I'm waiting on a reply back from Doc, which was asking him to er... exclude the guys from the thread.
> 
> Nothing personal guys, just wanted some er... payback time for all the wet t-shirt pics that you've strewn the boards with. We wanted you all to see what we were posting, but not be able to post in it yourselves.   lol
> 
> And, Jackie agreed with me!!!  The Traitress!





JackieBlue said:


> I didn't!  Just wanted to bust you on Rob.  Oh well, now the cat is out of the bag.




 Dang this is funny


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> Dang this is funny


 
Not as funny as you putting on two extra pounds this week!  Now, on yer bike, and start peddling! Go on, push off!


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> Not as funny as you putting on two extra pounds this week!  Now, on yer bike, and start peddling! Go on, push off!



Stomping the floor are ya??   

Off work at noon, and on the road at 12:30.  You don't need to tell me.  This is on a volunteer basis.


----------



## JackieBlue

Sweet Home Alabama is on and it stars the absolutely gorgeous Josh Lucas.  Just wondering what you think of him Lia.


----------



## Av8r3400

He had a heck of a good looking Beaver in that movie, that's for sure!


----------



## Lia

JackieBlue said:


> Sweet Home Alabama is on and it stars the absolutely gorgeous Josh Lucas. Just wondering what you think of him Lia.


 
Sorry hon, he's just not my type, lol.

But, take a look at these sexy guy's...   *fans herself*


----------



## Lia

Oh man! Why did I drop by here tonight, lol.  Here's some more real hotties.


----------



## JackieBlue

Eh...sorry Lia.  Not crazy about them either.  But Johnny Depp can look good sometimes.  How about Josh Holloway?  You have to think he's sexy.


----------



## Lia

Nope, he don't look like a er... bad boy at all!!!  lol.

Now here's some real Honey's...


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## Lia

No, no, no... Not even Clooney! lol.

But, here are some more_* real*_ hunks.


----------



## Lia

... almost forgot!


----------



## JackieBlue

My Jersey boy!


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## pirate_girl

David Beckham------------------------------
He looked delicious at _the wedding._.



Colin......... sigh.....mmmmmmmmm.. mmmm.. hmmmm... 


Wait a minute! Does he have *Carpe Diem* tattooed on his forearm?


----------



## JackieBlue

Another hot rocker from New Jersey.  He still looks good even in his older age.  Can you tell I have a thing for musicians?


----------



## Lia

I can, lol. But, now I'm gonna make you green with envy!  hehehe...

Last year, for my birthday, someone brought me the complete boxed set of the series 'Band of Brothers.' Have you seen the awesome er... talent in that series?   *seriously fans herself*   lol. But, for now...


----------



## JackieBlue

OK, a big YES on Kevin Costner!


----------



## Lia

Oh man!  I think I'm in love, with a lotta guys... d'ya think I should present my problem in the 'Dear Abby' section?


----------



## Lia

Look!!!  I'm sorry, ok?  But, sometimes a girl simply has to repeat herself!!!


----------



## JackieBlue

I like Jenson Button better than that other guy.






And then there are the baseball hotties.


----------



## Lia

Alex Rodriguez, yeah, Button, ummmmm, maybe, I'm kinda tepid on him, and no to the other two...


----------



## JackieBlue

Lia said:


> Alex Rodriguez, yeah, Button, ummmmm, maybe, I'm kinda tepid on him, and no to the other two...



Well you can't have Alex because I'm marrying him someday (somehow, someway lol).


----------



## Lia

JackieBlue said:


> Well you can't have Alex because I'm marrying him someday (somehow, someway lol).


 
No worries, there's enuff talent on my Santa wish list to last a lifetime.


----------



## fogtender

Geeze, I feel so inadequate!

Would love to have them in my World, first Polar Bear sticking it's nose in the window they would soil themselves.  None of my guns fire blanks, my hunting knives are sharp and the first time they encounter a killer Squirel trying to steal their nuts they would all scream for mommy!

http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT8w9nlVYAQZR3xTs9sT30YCbnmxYlgZ5zxs-KvsKcaEXZtY9Cr


----------



## Lia

fogtender said:


> Geeze, I feel so inadequate!
> 
> Would love to have them in my World, first Polar Bear sticking it's nose in the window they would soil themselves. None of my guns fire blanks, my hunting knives are sharp and the first time they encounter a killer Squirel trying to steal their nuts they would all scream for mommy!
> 
> http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT8w9nlVYAQZR3xTs9sT30YCbnmxYlgZ5zxs-KvsKcaEXZtY9Cr


 

Well, that’s a very large assumption regarding any of them. Girls don’t necessarily require it to be prerequisite that guys must be able to fight off Bears, or be armed to the teeth with sharpened knives, etc. And, just because they Act, or race Cars, save lives on Bondi Beach, play Cricket, or sing in a Band, doesn’t necessarily mean that they are wussies.


----------



## JackieBlue

Something about Keanu is sexy...






And Patrick Dempsey...






And Matt Bomer...






And especially Will Kemp...


----------



## JackieBlue

Lia said:


> Well, that’s a very large assumption regarding any of them. Girls don’t necessarily require it to be prerequisite that guys must be able to fight off Bears, or be armed to the teeth with sharpened knives, etc. And, just because they Act, or race Cars, save lives on Bondi Beach, play Cricket, or sing in a Band, doesn’t necessarily mean that they are wussies.



Well said Lia!


----------



## muleman RIP

Lia said:


> Well, that’s a very large assumption regarding any of them. Girls don’t necessarily require it to be prerequisite that guys must be able to fight off Bears, or be armed to the teeth with sharpened knives, etc. And, just because they Act, or race Cars, save lives on Bondi Beach, play Cricket, or sing in a Band, doesn’t necessarily mean that they are wussies.


How about if we can kill it, butcher it and cook it for you? And grow some good veggies for side dishes! Forgot the most important part. Got to know how to cure and smoke the meat so it keeps better.


----------



## fogtender

Lia said:


> Well, that’s a very large assumption regarding any of them. Girls don’t necessarily require it to be prerequisite that guys must be able to fight off Bears, or be armed to the teeth with sharpened knives, etc. And, just because they Act, or race Cars, save lives on Bondi Beach, play Cricket, or sing in a Band, doesn’t necessarily mean that they are wussies.



Heck, the only thing there I haven't done is play Cricket!  Do love to listen to them on a nice evening though!


----------



## Lia

muleman said:


> How about if we can kill it, butcher it and cook it for you? And grow some good veggies for side dishes! Forgot the most important part. Got to know how to cure and smoke the meat so it keeps better.




Well hon, we all know you're one in a million... We've seen your greenhouse go up before our very eyes. lol.  Awesome!  




fogtender said:


> Heck, the only thing there I haven't done is play Cricket! Do love to listen to them on a nice evening though!


 
You sing? Why, Foggy, you have hidden depths, lol. I, for one, wanna hear you sing!  *nods emphaitcally*


----------



## Lia

Jackie, out of those four, I'll concede that keanu is hot, ish. lol. The other three, well, er... nawwwwwwwww.


----------



## Lia

JackieBlue said:


> Well said Lia!


 
Thanks hon... missed this post.


----------



## Av8r3400

Why do all those guys all look like they need a shower and a shave?  Is that the sexy unkempt look?  They just look like slobs to me...


----------



## JackieBlue

Lia said:


> Jackie, out of those four, I'll concede that keanu is hot, ish. lol. The other three, well, er... nawwwwwwwww.



LOL!  So funny how our tastes are so different.


----------



## Lia

Av8r3400 said:


> Why do all those guys all look like they need a shower and a shave? Is that the sexy unkempt look? They just look like slobs to me...


 
Well, James Spader was wearing a tie... sometimes. *she said defiantly*


----------



## JackieBlue

The scruffy look is SO sexy!


----------



## thcri RIP




----------



## fogtender

JackieBlue said:


> The scruffy look is SO sexy!




Oh, in that case, I got them all beat! I am sssoooo scruffy!  Here I just thought it was good bear repellant!


----------



## JackieBlue

fogtender said:


> Oh, in that case, I got them all beat! I am sssoooo scruffy!  Here I just thought it was good bear repellant!


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


>


 
Oh stop worrying murph!  All the females here think you're hot!


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> Oh stop worrying murph!  All the females here think you're hot!




That is not    OOOOOHHHHHHH never mind


----------



## JackieBlue

Lia said:


> Oh stop worrying murph!  All the females here think you're hot!



I do!  I do!


----------



## Av8r3400

JackieBlue said:


> The scruffy look is SO sexy!



So personal hygiene is no longer an attractive trait?


----------



## JackieBlue

Hey Lia...what did you think of the stud I posted in post #29?  I think you know him.


----------



## Trakternut

Av8r3400 said:


> So personal hygiene is no longer an attractive trait?




If that's the case, they should swoon over me, this weekend.


----------



## JackieBlue

Av8r3400 said:


> So personal hygiene is no longer an attractive trait?



They're clean, just not clean shaven.


----------



## Lia

Av8r3400 said:


> So personal hygiene is no longer an attractive trait?


 
Thats a disingenuous question.  Why do you assume that because one is scruffily dressed, with long hair, that he is unclean?  I'm really puzzled by that.


----------



## fogtender

Lia said:


> Thats a disingenuous question.  Why do you assume that because one is scruffily dressed, with long hair, that he is unclean?  I'm really puzzled by that.



Yeah, big difference between scruffy and stinky.  

Scruffy and the Grzzly bears here think you might be able to take then in a fight, fair or otherwise!  

Stinky, and they think you have been dead or close to it and would make a good easy meal!


----------



## Lia

JackieBlue said:


> OK, a big YES on Kevin Costner!


 
He looks so hot there!  A really sexy guy, unlike Cage, who I never felt had sex appeal.


----------



## Lia

JackieBlue said:


> Hey Lia...what did you think of the stud I posted in post #29? I think you know him.


 
The silent er... moody type. Quiet, taciturn, sometimes its more the persona than the look. I adore his taste in hats.   

This guy comes across as enigmatic; intriguing...


----------



## JackieBlue

Lia said:


> He looks so hot there!  A really sexy guy, unlike Cage, who I never felt had sex appeal.



Doesn't he?!!  I love his lips and just want to kiss them!



Lia said:


> The silent er... moody type. Quiet, taciturn, sometimes its more the persona than the look. I adore his taste in hats.
> 
> *This guy comes across as enigmatic; intriguing.*..



Indeed he is!


----------



## JackieBlue

OK, enough with the serious stuff today.  Let's get back to the fun stuff.  What do ya think of Bradley Cooper:






Josh Duhamel:






Jonathan Rhys Meyers:


----------



## JackieBlue

And let's not forget Antonio Sabato Jr.!!!


----------



## Galvatron

Gay....

what about real men


----------



## JackieBlue

The Hoff!


----------



## Galvatron

JackieBlue said:


> The Hoff!



Made you look made you stare made you lose your underwear


----------



## snow dog

Galvatron said:


> Made you look made you stare made you lose your underwear


----------



## Galvatron

snow dog said:


>



Stop laughing.....you will only get pissy pissy pants


----------



## CityGirl

William Petersen




David James Elliot




Eric Close




Mark Harmon




Michael Weatherly




Sean Connery




Shemar Moore




Tom Selleck




Bruce Willis




Dave Ramsey


----------



## pirate_girl

I've always had a soft spot for Lucky "Joseph" Vanous..
















*http://www.gayot.com/blog/lucky-devils-restaurant-hollywood-los-angeles-lucky-vanous/*



and this guy....



Paul DiMeo


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> what about real men


Aryton Senna..
Sigh.....


----------



## JackieBlue

CityGirl said:


> William Petersen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David James Elliot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Harmon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Weatherly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean Connery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shemar Moore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Selleck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Willis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Ramsey



Something about William Petersen is sooo sexy!


----------



## Galvatron

JackieBlue said:


> Something about William Petersen is sooo sexy!



He looks a bit like a inferior me


----------



## pirate_girl

Dave Ramsey has nice teeth!


----------



## pirate_girl

Bono


----------



## Lia

Sean Bean. At the end of each episode of Sharpe, they always show a pic of him, and his very cute butt walking off into the distance, usually uphill.


----------



## Av8r3400

check out this site, Lia.  Sean Bean is in a new series in the US called Game of Thrones.  (Very good show...)


----------



## CityGirl

Richard Gere



Pierce Brosnan




Jamie Dupree




 Matt Taibbi





John Grisham


----------



## Lia

CityGirl said:


> William Petersen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David James Elliot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Harmon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Weatherly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean Connery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shemar Moore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Selleck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Willis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Ramsey


 

Oh boy! Every one of them is definite eye candy CG!!! Well, maybe not Tom Selleck, lol. :// But, other than He, they're all on my Santa wish list!


----------



## Lia

Av8r3400 said:


> check out this site, Lia. Sean Bean is in a new series in the US called Game of Thrones. (Very good show...)


 
Yes, I think I'm vaguely aware of it Av, but haven't seen it on my travels back home. But, I think I'd like him in anything, lol.   







Tsk!  I meant on Film! 







Or did I?


----------



## JackieBlue

Nathan Fillion.  Love him on Castle!


----------



## CityGirl

JackieBlue said:


> Nathan Fillion. Love him on Castle!


 
He's a cutie.


----------



## Av8r3400

He was better in Firefly...


----------



## JackieBlue

Av8r3400 said:


> He was better in Firefly...



I heard Firefly was really good and he was good in it.  I think they still show it on Sc-Fi, right?  I'll have to check it out.


----------



## JackieBlue

Tennis player James Blake...


----------



## JackieBlue

Gorgeous!


----------



## jpr62902

Av8r3400 said:


> He was better in Firefly...


 
He wasn't too bad as Private Ryan, either.


----------



## Lia

I thought this guy was really hot in 'Judging Amy,'  I still think so...


----------



## Galvatron

Lia said:


> I thought this guy was really hot in 'Judging Amy,'  I still think so...



I thought Amy was hot until series 3.....saying that i have a thing for Merrilyn Gann from Everwood


----------



## JackieBlue

You notice, most women don't need to see men naked to find them sexy.


----------



## JackieBlue

Sorry, but I can't get enough of him.


----------



## pirate_girl

Hands off though... he's mine


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

jpr62902 said:


> He wasn't too bad as Private Ryan, either.


i don't give a rats about the men but the guns and chicks wer hot in that one


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

pirate_girl said:


> Hands off though... he's mine
> 
> View attachment 54768


PG you can have the dude i want the car


----------



## fogtender

JackieBlue said:


> You notice, most women don't need to see men naked to find them sexy.



If you notice, most men don't want to see other men naked either...  So we are in full agreement on that!


----------



## JackieBlue

fogtender said:


> If you notice, most men don't want to see other men naked either...  So we are in full agreement on that!



Wiseass!


----------



## fogtender

JackieBlue said:


> Wiseass!



What.... Humor isn't sexy?


----------



## JackieBlue

fogtender said:


> What.... Humor isn't sexy?



Yes, and so is being a wiseass.


----------



## Trakternut

JackieBlue said:


> Yes, and so is being a wiseass.




Then, I must be one sexy sumgun!


----------



## JackieBlue

Trakternut said:


> Then, I must be one sexy sumgun!



You definitely are Monte!


----------



## Trakternut

JackieBlue said:


> You definitely are Monte!



*blush*


----------



## JackieBlue

Trakternut said:


> *blush*



Hey...are you invisible?!!!!


----------



## Trakternut

Who? Me?


----------



## fogtender

JackieBlue said:


> Yes, and so is being a wiseass.



Well glad I got at least one market cornered!


----------



## JackieBlue

fogtender said:


> Well glad I got at least one market cornered!



We need to put _your_ picture in this thread.


----------



## fogtender

JackieBlue said:


> We need to put _your_ picture in this thread.



It already is...  That is my pet Polar Bear looking over my shoulder! Tell me that isn't "Macho"!

Then here I am drinking my morning Java on a Crab Boat in Dutch Harbor!  

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/picture.php?albumid=80&pictureid=493

Notice there isn't any TV camera's around for "The Deadlyest Catch" either!  Was just too "Real" for them!  LOL


----------



## JackieBlue

fogtender said:


> It already is...  That is my pet Polar Bear looking over my shoulder! Tell me that isn't "Macho"!



That's true, but we need it bigger.

VERY macho!  And the pet polar bear's name is.......?


----------



## fogtender

JackieBlue said:


> That's true, but we need it bigger.
> 
> VERY macho!  And the pet polar bear's name is.......?



Binky!

Well actually, the photo is of a sow polar bear with three cubs by the blue Conex van behind me, just above the polar bear that is looking over my shoulder's ears.  One of my crew took a photo of a bear looking in our pickup window and put it there...

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/picture.php?albumid=57&pictureid=513


----------



## JackieBlue

fogtender said:


> Binky!



A descendent of the real Binky?


----------



## fogtender

JackieBlue said:


> A descendent of the real Binky?



Cousins!

This is a video a bit later of the sow polar bear with her cubs.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOFMkKMMV48"]YouTube        - Polar Bears in Alaska[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## JackieBlue

fogtender said:


> Cousins!
> 
> This is a video a bit later of the sow polar bear with her cubs.
> 
> YouTube        - Polar Bears in Alaska




Cool video!  Is that you talking?  Sexy voice too!


----------



## fogtender

JackieBlue said:


> Cool video!  Is that you talking?  Sexy voice too!



Nope, gave my camera to a friend that was driving the truck since the bears were on his side and he was doing the talking.  

OK, back to your banter on those sissy boys!


----------



## JackieBlue

fogtender said:


> Nope, gave my camera to a friend that was driving the truck since the bears were on his side.
> 
> OK, back to your banter on those sissy boys!



Nothing sissy about Brad...


----------



## fogtender

JackieBlue said:


> Nothing sissy about Brad...



Sure there is once you get him away from the lights, makeup, entourage and manicured lifestyle.  Drop him off in my neck of the world and I would have him screaming for his MaMa in a week!

Eye candy is fine for you gals as well as the guys looking at the gals, but it don't last long!

Do like his movies though!


----------



## JackieBlue

fogtender said:


> Sure there is once you get him away from the lights, makeup, entourage and manicured lifestyle.  Drop him off in my neck of the world and I would have him screaming for his MaMa in a week!
> 
> Eye candy is fine for you gals as well as the guys looking at the gals, but it don't last long!
> 
> Do like his movies though!


----------

